# gelöst] konqueror plugin flash

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe auf amd64 mozilla-firefox-3.5.3 und konqueror-4.3.1. Firefox nutzt alle instalierten PlugIn Konqueror nicht. Speziell auf Youtube und Amazon zeigt mit Konqueror keine Videos an.

Instaliert sind:

```
www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.32.18

www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer-0.9.7-r1

www-plugins/moonlight-1.0.1

www-plugins/swfdec-mozilla-0.8.2

www-plugins/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2-r2
```

Module in Konquror

```
gecko-mediaplayer-dvx.so

gecko-mediaplayer-qt.so

gecko-mediaplayer-rm.so

gecko-mediaplayer-wmp.so

gecko-mediaplayer.so

javaplugin.so

libflashplayer.so

libmoonloader.so

libswfdecmozilla.so

libvlcplugin.so

npwrapper.nphelix.so

npwrapper.nppdf.so

npwrapper.so
```

Bei mp3 Wiedergabe auf amazon öffnet sich kurz smplayer, aber zu hören ist nichts.

Ich habe bei Dateizuordnungen applicationen aktiviert Datei in eingebettetem Betrachter anzeigen und dort dann kmpayer (ohne den nichts geht)

----------

